# unknown frog from ecuador



## insomniac (Nov 7, 2004)

hi guys,

i got a frog, wich was accidentaly shipped from ecuador with some heliconias to germany.
maybe u got an idea, what it could be.



some pics

greetings


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

I must say I really am not sure at all, but perhaps some species of Sphaenorhynchus? Just an idea. Better pictures of the head would help.
j


----------



## insomniac (Nov 7, 2004)

i'll try to get some better pics of his head.

hes night-active, sometimes hes climbing on the front in the morning, i'll try to get him.

a german frogger (lötters) said that it could be a scinax or maybe acris or even afrixalus (wich couldn't come from ecuador..)


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

My very first thought looking at it was Afrixalus.

Obviously not Ecuador.

s


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

Scinax nearly always have more of a pronounced snout, that guy didn't appear to have it. I've also never seen a Scinax as chubby appearing with regards to the body shape-- they always seem very slender with a long head.
j


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

My best guess is that it is Hyla leali (?). The "X" on the back sort of gives it away, but this is just a guess. 

Justin


----------

